# Deklarieren einer Math.random() Zufallszahl



## Javafan01 (24. Jan 2018)

He Leute.
Ich möchte eine zufallszahl generiert aus 3 möglichkeiten deklarieren, sodass ich an das Ergebnis eine if(){} Schleife hängen kann.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jan 2018)

Okay.


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (24. Jan 2018)

Meinst du so?

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
    int[] numbers = { 3, 5, 7 };
    int randomNumber = getRandomNumber(numbers);
    System.out.println(randomNumber);
  }

  private static int getRandomNumber(int[] numbers) {
    int index = new Random().nextInt(numbers.length);
    return numbers[index];

  }
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jan 2018)

Moin,


Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> sodass ich an das Ergebnis eine if(){} Schleife hängen kann.


http://www.if-schleife.de/
VG Klaus


----------



## Javafan01 (29. Jan 2018)

SchwarzWeiß hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du so?
> 
> ```
> public static void main(String[] args) {
> ...


Ich meinte, dass wenn die Zahl 3 ist, soll er das und das machen.
Bei 5 wieder was anderes und bei
7 noch was anderes


----------



## mrBrown (29. Jan 2018)

Und das Problem ist jetzt was?


----------



## Javafan01 (29. Jan 2018)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> http://www.if-schleife.de/
> VG Klaus


Brauchte es dafür eine eigene Website????


----------



## Javafan01 (29. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Und das Problem ist jetzt was?


Dass ich den Code dafür nicht weiß


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (29. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Dass ich den Code dafür nicht weiß


Entweder du benutzt ein if-else-Block oder ein switch-case


----------



## mrBrown (29. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Brauchte es dafür eine eigene Website????


http://interestingluxembourgfacts.com


----------



## Javafan01 (29. Jan 2018)

SchwarzWeiß hat gesagt.:


> Entweder du benutzt ein if-else-Block oder ein switch-case


if-else


----------



## SchwarzWeiß (29. Jan 2018)

Ja dann einfach so:

```
if (randomNumber == 3) {
      //TODO
    } else if (randomNumber == 5) {
      //TODO
    } else if (randomNumber == 7) {
      //TODO
    }
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (29. Jan 2018)

Moin,


Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Brauchte es dafür eine eigene Website????


ist nicht von mir !!
Wird aber in vielen Foren verwendet 
VG Klaus


----------



## Javafan01 (1. Feb 2018)

SchwarzWeiß hat gesagt.:


> Ja dann einfach so:
> 
> ```
> if (randomNumber == 3) {
> ...


Danke


----------



## embeddedbohne (7. Feb 2018)

Ich bin für die offizielle Einführung des Terminus "If loop":

Defined as:
A if loop is a loop that is evaluated once or never depending on the bool argument 'expression'...

Weiss gar nicht was ihr habt. If-Schleife... Einwandfrei... ;-)


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Feb 2018)

Moin,


embeddedbohne hat gesagt.:


> A if loop is a loop that is evaluated once or never depending on the bool argument 'expression'...


wo hast Du diese Definition denn her?? MathLab??

Die kommt bestimmt nicht aus JAVA !!
Dort ist *IF* nach wie vor eine _Bedingung_, KEINE Schleife !!
Guckst Du hier: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/nutsandbolts/if.html

VG Klaus


----------



## embeddedbohne (7. Feb 2018)

Die Definition kommt von mir. Habe doch geschrieben ich würde vorschlagen, diese Begriffllichkeit offiziell einzuführen. (Patentantrag is raus  )

War aber nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.. ;-)

PS: Ich habe noch nie mit MathLab gearbeitet aber ich glaub ich verstehe was du meinst hihi


----------

